# carbon grip



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a carbon grip that I am working on. Once it is finished drying, I will take a pic of the whole thing. It is too long to take a good pic on the lathe. The light is playing tricks, she is samooooooooth. 

It is on a Century S1 Stealth. The rod will be used to throw metal in the surf. Chuck gave me a crash course Sat. on how to do carbon skinned grips. He pulled the carbon on this one, I took it home and finished it. Seeing how this came out, this will not be my last carbon grip.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, I like how I was able to get the carbon fibers straight on the first try. That comes with experience. You will get there one day. Don't worry, I have faith in ya. LMAO!!! (_We both were pleasantly surprised at how the fibers were perfectly straight when Chuck put the cloth on first try, no straightening needed, great job Chuck!_)


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice job, yeah chuck aint too bad at laying down some carbon


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks sweet!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Workn on the "foregrip" now.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

sweet


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(staring at your bench all the time, you know it is a mess, but you don't realize it until you see it in a pic. )


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Just remember Robert. A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind. Same hold true about a work bench.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Your bench doesnt have anything on mine...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ReelKingin said:


> nice job, yeah chuck aint too bad at laying down some carbon


Ya, I was trying to figure out how I can truthfully say I did the grip without claiming Chuck's work as my own. I would hate to bite the hand that feeds my by misleading anyone. The only thing I can claim is the finish on it. From now on, they will be mine, all MINE!!!! BWWWAAAHAHAHHhahahahahaha. LOL 



Tacpayne said:


> Your bench doesnt have anything on mine...


Ok, now you might be right on that one....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

very cool look!!!where do you get the material?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

How much does the carbon fiber grip add to the price of a custom rod?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> How much does the carbon fiber grip add to the price of a custom rod?


Depends on a few things, builder for one, and length of grip another, a safe # would be about $40 upcharge over cork or heatshrink


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

*slippery?*

Looks great, but it looks like it would be very slippery. Wet hands on that grip might come loose.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ehhh, it isn't as bad as you would think, so far. If that becomes a problem, I will be LIGHTLY sanding it to give it a matte finish. Since this is on a spinning, metal rod, my hand will be on the reel seat the entire time, the only place my other hand will be on is the end of the butt on the door knob butt cap or the reel handle for the most part. I don't foresee any problems during the normal course of operation. Like I said, if it becomes a problem, some 1000 grit will solve it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

map120277 said:


> Looks great, but it looks like it would be very slippery. Wet hands on that grip might come loose.


Have you ever slipped and fell on a gym floor when playing ball? It doesnt matter how sweatty you are, you dont slide, you stick, that is basically the same way the carbon feels, now fish slime is another story that will make them a little slick, and the textured grips dont slip at all


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it looks cool wish they did truck interiors lol!


----------

